# Gaggia Cubika (original not plus) OPV Mod



## green123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Does anyone know the factory preset the bar pressure on the saftey valve? My guess is 11 bar.

Can it be adjusted down to 9 bar and which way do I turn? there is only a quarter turn movement available anticlockwise and at least 5 turns clockwise. Common sense would suggest anticlockwise to lower pressure relief value, but could it be clockwise?

Part number 8 on following diagram: Gaggia Cubika Part Diagram

The Cubika has a different set up to the classic, but the safety valve has an adjustment which I hope should achieve 9 bar limit; the same goal as the classic OPV mod. The bonus is the adjustment is via a flat screwdriver up through the factory manufactured hole in the casing without taking the machine apart.

Ref pressure loss from self priming valve assembly (parts 12,13,14): The rubber ball has been removed and self priming valve capped off. I am going to solder in a capillary pressure gauge into the capped off self priming valve, thus turning a problematic feature into a nice upgrade. This will let me set the safety valve pressure, but in the meantime I want to experiment.

As a side note, these older machines seem like hidden gems if you want single use on a budget, they use better parts than the newer cubika plus, the gaggia naked portafilter from happy donkey fits the grouphead a dream and the cubika steam wand is half descent. If I can get the pressure dialled in at 9 bar I think I can hold off a rancilio silvia for a while. The temperature stability is good as well, but I only make a single drink (double shot espresso/latte/cappuccino) for myself.


----------



## green123 (Jan 22, 2015)

The safety valve adjustment seems to no difference to pressure, despite being visually adjustable with a screw and spring sat against a pressure plate. Searching back over 7 years of posts I found many have also assumed it to be adjustable only to find it makes no difference at all.


----------



## rosshtaylor (10 mo ago)

green123 said:


> Does anyone know the factory preset the bar pressure on the saftey valve? My guess is 11 bar.
> 
> Can it be adjusted down to 9 bar and which way do I turn? there is only a quarter turn movement available anticlockwise and at least 5 turns clockwise. Common sense would suggest anticlockwise to lower pressure relief value, but could it be clockwise?
> 
> ...



Did you put a capillary pressure gauge onto the capped off SPV? Does it work? What does it actually tell you?


----------

